# My Last Bunch of Fresh Green Onions ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2015)

Soooooo it ain't smoked but its pretty dang tastee!

Crawfish Etouffee I love this stuff, too simple, just butter fresh green onions crawfish! How can ya screw that up?













IMG_6324.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 13, 2015






Even served it on the good china for the picture!

I wish I had enough to go around.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks mighty tasty, Kevin.  I have been trying for several years to figure out which I like better, crawfish or frogleg ettoufee.  Jury's still out.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks great!!!  Makes me miss my annual trips to out to Jazzfest. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Green onions are one of the few things I can grow in my garden that the local denizens won't eat. Crawfish is a tough one to get out here in CA, unless we catch them ourselves. 

WOW!!! That's the same fine china my gf's brother uses for the Thanksgiving family dinner. He only breaks it when there's more than 6 coming to dinner.


----------



## b-one (Nov 13, 2015)

I wish you had more!:drool


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> Looks mighty tasty, Kevin. I have been trying for several years to figure out which I like better, crawfish or frogleg ettoufee. Jury's still out.


Yeppers, I crawled thru a few bar ditches making sure not to grab the red eyes.......

I really like frog legs grilled on the pit with a little vinegar & butter.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 13, 2015)

Very nice Kevin. Looks great! Peas?b


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Looks great!!!  Makes me miss my annual trips to out to Jazzfest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green onions are my base for soooooo many meals. Good fresh green onions make it or break it. Some meals I wouldn't even attempt without them.

Loads of great memories from Jazzfest, Year #3 was my first trip.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2015)

b-one said:


> I wish you had more!


I have plenty, some still warm on the stove. Waiting on you.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Very nice Kevin. Looks great! Peas?b


Thank you Sir.

I like peas, especially those "new peas". I have always enjoyed most veggies. The Navy nearly pushed me to my limits Months with canned veggies was agony!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 14, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you Sir.
> 
> I like peas, especially those "new peas". I have always enjoyed most veggies. The Navy nearly pushed me to my limits Months with canned veggies was agony!


Is it true that the navy never serves peas because they would roll off your plate during high waves? b


----------



## foamheart (Nov 14, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Is it true that the navy never serves peas because they would roll off your plate during high waves? b




No fresh potatoes on a boat, so with all those powdered taters to hold the peas its no problem....... Looks like green mashed taters with green chicken pox!


----------



## disco (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks like a pretty plate, Kevin.

In the Canadian Navy everything was frozen not canned. It is so cold up here we could just leave it outside.

Disco


----------

